# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Pershendetje

## henri40

Kush mund te me ndihmoje me nje ese argumentuese me teme krahasimin e dy veprave letare ?

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Kush mund te me ndihmoje me nje ese argumentuese me teme krahasimin e dy veprave letare ?



Pershendetje dhe mire se erdhe po ashtu te urojm suksese ne temen.

----------

